# Boarding/pet sitter or not at all?



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I know this is asking very early but I thought I'd ask.

Next year I want to go back to Bali in June and mum needs to know this year if I want to go back. I want to so badly but my problem is Serenity. If my sister can't take her, which she probably couldn't because she'll have a dog (she's moving out this year$, Serenity dislikes other dogs and my sis won't want to put up with the hassle which is fair.

So the only option would be to board her, have a pet sitter or not go.

Keeping in mind, Serenity is a fearful dog. She fears some objects, people, dogs. She needs to be handles a certain way or she becomes fearful. She has gone into defensive mode towards people before so that's a concern. I don't want her to stress. I think I already know the answer but views would be nice?.

Is that even possible to do with a dog like her?.

My family and other people are saying there are boarding places that can deal with dogs like her but my concern is, even if they could deal with her..

What affects would it have on her?. I'm putting all my effort into working with her and I don't want that ruined because I leave her with people for a week, strange dogs, people, how hectic these places are.. She'd need a muzzle.

Everyone is saying 'It would be fine' but I know my dog and I'm following my gut feeling. I really think, even after all this training, it will be to much or it will set her right back.

Are there any boarding places that would be good or am I right with guessing it would be to much for her?.*

Or, should I look into a dog sitter?.

Or is it just not worth it?.*

I'm willing to miss out on the holiday. I want to go so badly but Serenity is more important.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I dislike traditional kennels, and I can not take most of my dogs to my daycare because they are not spayed/neutered. That being said, I think I'd have a hard time trusting daycares even if it wasn't one I owned and ran, and hired the employees for! 

We have someone come stay at the house when we go away, and it always goes smoothly... but I also do not have a fearful dog. I don't feel bad when I leave, and I worry about them to an extent, just because I'm not there, but I know that they are in good hands. If the sitter I use now were to not be able to, I don't know that we would go anywhere, because I don't trust a whole ton of people with my dogs... and it's not like I have one or two of them. 

Most professional boarding facilities or dog sitters are going to be equipped with the understanding of how to properly manage a dog like that. Most sitters will do a consultation for free, and come meet you, your dogs, and see what it is you need. Then you can get a better feel of if you feel good about it or not. 

It sounds like to me, you do NOT feel confident in it at this time. You know your dog better than anyone else.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

At one time I used a large dog kennel (inside-outside) then I rescued a fearful dog and the kennel changed owners. I did not like the way that they handled my dogs when I took them to meet them. From that time 1999 to this I hire a pet sitter. or a HOME sitter who likes big dogs. One exception I was going to be in Africa for 6-7 weeks, I drove the dogs to MI to the person who owned the Rescue as I had stayed there a few times and saw how she loved every dog. My little fearful one was very wary of strangers- when I slid open the door, I watched her reactions, when she heard Jan's voice (after 3 years) she lifted her head and her nub began to wag. I said "ok" & she ran to Jan, and rolled over on her back for a tummy rub - I was almost jealous as she only did that with me! I honestly don't think that I could have made the trip had my grand idea not panned out. BTW my little girl (70lbs) didn't "speak" to me for 2 days when I returned. Apollo, the big lug, acted as though I had never been away! <LOL>


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't like my dogs in kennel situations. I have used a pet sitter when a close friend was unavailable and have been very happy with that. They meet my dog beforehand to be sure everyone gets along and the first time I just went away on an overnight to see how everyone did. A few months later we were gone for a week. I think for a fearful dog, you being away is enough. That she stays in her home with all her stuff and your scent would be helpful. She might also gain some confidence having a new friend even though mom is not around. Anyway, that's what we do.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Look into pet sitters. You may have to check out several before you find the right one. Your dog should definately not go to a boarding kennel.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> I know this is asking very early but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Next year I want to go back to Bali in June and mum needs to know this year if I want to go back. I want to so badly but my problem is Serenity.


I'm not a problem, promise! Just take me with you, I'll behave!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

In all seriousness though, I completely disagree about getting a pet sitter. If your dog is fearful and something does happen, what if that pet sitter gets seriously injured? Say, as a wild example, that the pet sitter opened the door and your dog got out, ran down the street and encountered another dog? Is that pet sitter really equipped to handle that? The pet sitters I've looked in to wouldn't have a clue. I see a lot of people who love animals, they have some of their own but that does not assure me that they would know how to handle my boy, who is dog aggressive. What IF that pet sitter opened the door and my boy ran out and encountered that damn Golden down the road? How would that pet sitter handle the fight that WOULD happen? What if the pet sitter was mauled trying to break up the fight?

Screw that.

I would check out a number of boarding kennels. You should find one where your dog does NOT have to participate in play times and you should find one that has different areas for different temperament dogs. If your dog is older, or quiet, or timid, no way in hell should your dog be in "general population". Any good kennel will have those areas. And then talk to the people at the kennel. You might be very surprised to find out that some of them actually DO know how to handle those situations. 

I would choose them over a pet sitter any day.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> I'm not a problem, promise! Just take me with you, I'll behave!


Lol. I'll have to hide you in my suitcase somehow.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply's everyone. I have a bit to think about. I see your point SerenityFL, that was a concern of mine. Bonus with Serenity though, she doesn't run off. She listens and comes when called so that wouldn't be a big worry of mine. I taught her from a young age that when she's off leash, she is not allowed to run off (in a positive way of course) and I've never had a issue with her. Even if the leash was dropped, she wont run and it's easy to tell her to stop, sit or come back to the person. My big concerns would be the dog sitter letting her interact with people/dogs, even on accident as thats a big NO NO. Though, boarding kennels also have bad things about them to.. So, it's hard. I don't think I feel comfortable with ether choose. I guess I will do the re-search and see if I can feel comfortable with some one but if not, I wont be going.

Sucks having a dog with issues like this when you want a holiday but A WELL. I love her.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I am leaning more towards a pet sitter at the moment but I'm keeping my options open. Can anyone give me helpful advice/links to what I should be looking for?.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

You're gonna want a boarding kennel that is run by staff who understand fearful dogs. I work at one part time, and I can tell you not all the dogs that go to kennels are perfect princesses. That's for sure lol. That being said, you DON'T want to leave your dog with someone whose training and management philosophy does not match your own. You've got some time before the trip right? I'd look around. I think you are part of some training groups too, so I would ask them as they are gonna be your best bet. Maybe even ask your behaviourist if she can suggest a good place. The kennel I work for part time is owned by someone who rescued a feral dog, so she knows all about dogs with aggression issues. 

I have two dogs that I've been waffling on boarding for my next trip. I probably wont but I've always been curious as to how they'd do if I had to board them for an emergency or something. Lots of places will do consultations for free, so I would take advantage of that. Some will also board for a day, so I think that could be an option for you as well. Maybe drop her off with a place you're thinking sounds good when you *aren't* on vacation, and then pick her up in a day or two and see how she took it. It will probably be the best way to know if she is going to do well on her own or not. This is what I'll probably end up doing, just to see how they get along. 

I agree with whoever said no to the pet sitter due to the possible liability. Do you have any friends that the dog likes? They could be a possibility for pet sitters.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used both....And I had better luck with the kennels even though my petsitter came with great recommendations that I checked out. She was much more expensive than the kennels too. But, this year my husband and I are going on separate vacations so we don't have to deal with Kennels or petsitters who don't do what they say they will.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It is kind of a catch 22, I have worked at a boarding facility and have seen dogs who are extremely fearful (have been bit by them too), and it is very stressful for both them and the staff who have to try to take care of them. If your dog has severe anxiety she may also injure herself in the pen/run/cage, have seen dogs rip their nails off trying to escape. It's so hard when they have anxiety. You have to remember at the boarding kennel there will be lots of commotion, lots of dogs barking, etc. So she will be exposed to that as well.

I would try to find a petsitter. See if there is anyone around you who has used one you like, check for licensing and insurance, references, reviews online. My sister petsits on the side and has pet sat for several very anxious separation anxiety dogs. She works with them prior to the owners leaving, even if it's been a while since she's pet sat them she will go back to their house and become re-familiar with the dog. I would have the pet sitter become familiar with her, maybe have a few 'dry' runs so to speak before you go out of town, maybe even one who does the dog walking too and have them dog walk her. Maybe try some Rescue Remedy to see if that will help with anxiety.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

cprcheetah brings up exactly why I said you should look for a kennel where you dog will NOT be in "general population". They should have a quieter section for older dogs, timid dogs, fearful dogs, etc. 

I was just doing this myself as I was thinking of a trip in February. (May go, may not.) I started looking for pet sitters, here they are cheaper than the kennel but, while they may love animals and they may have dogs and cats or horses of their own, that does not assure me that they are professional enough to know how to handle the situation IF something happens. And you should be relaxing, not worrying about what's going on back home. 

So I looked at some boarding kennels. There's a lot of boarding kennels around here, surprisingly. The one I applied for back in June, I would not take my hoodlums to. I do not say they are bad boarding kennel, I'm sure they are great, with "normal" dogs. I did NOT get the feeling that they had a clue how to handle a fearful, timid or aggressive dog from my INTERVIEW with them for the job.

I did find one that I actually pass by every day on my way home from work. Strange how I never thought to look at it before but I did this time. I just went in. I asked them about their place and asked them when I might schedule an appointment for a tour. They let me do a tour right on the spot and the manager took a chunk of time out of her day letting me talk to her and her answering my concerns.

This kennel has a general population but it also has sections for, as I said, older, timid, fearful or dog aggressive dogs. It's quiet! You can barely hear the other 50 dogs in the place who were all barking their fool heads off...you close that door, walk down a hallway, open another door, walk another short hallway, open another door. That is where the timid, shy, fearful, older, or even dogs that are recovering from surgery, stay. It's quiet, it's peaceful, it's clean.

AND, they don't have guillotine doors. The doors to the outside runs are doors. They are left open when the weather is nice so that the dog may come and go as it pleases inside or outside its kennel. The suites had sliding glass doors and their own private yard. If the weather is bad, of course they don't leave the doors open but they still take the dog out, a person opening the door themselves, not using a rope to pull open a guillotine door.

I talked to the manger for quite some time and just from talking to her, I feel 100% assured that she and her staff would absolutely know how to handle the boy as well as my timid girl. She even told me that they have "uncle" dogs for just that situation, timid dogs. Their "uncle" dogs are extremely calm, have impressive manners in dog speak and are great "starter" dogs for dogs that are timid. BUT, you don't have to take them up on the offer, it's just something they would do if you wanted to let them try. They can have their "daycare" time in the big yard by themselves if you want. I even told them that the hoodlums could play together but that they MUST be supervised as the boy can get rough and fights can break out. She told me that dogs are never left unsupervised, they have cameras everywhere, those dogs are watched. To me, that is a great kennel and it's a far better option than a pet sitter who may get in over their head if a situation turns bad.

I was given advice by another member here when I wrote my post about that kennel to board my dogs there for a day, here and there, up to the trip, to see how they do and you were just given that advice here just a couple of posts above mine.

I think that is the smartest way to go. Look around, go talk to some of them, take a tour of their facility, (and we all know by now, if they won't allow it, your dogs shouldn't stay there), grill them. If you think they may be good, board your dog there a few times in the upcoming months. Maybe once every two weeks for a day just to see how things work out. PLUS, it gets your dog familiar with the place so that when you DO go on vacation, he already knows how it works at the kennel and that should relieve some of the stress and fear he would have.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

A couple of days and 7 weeks are just not comparable. Most, even the worst pet sitter/kennel can do anything for a couple of days. My first pet sitter/home sitter was the vet tech for the vet that I love. I cried when she moved to Oregon. My next pet sitter was very good but I just didn't think that 3 visits a day over a 7 week period was good enough. The old kennel that I had used was ideal & the 2 dogs could actually stay together as they were used to. I was about to cancel the trip when I called Jan & decided that would probably be ideal. They wouldn't be cooped up for 7 weeks, they were with someone who knew and cared for them, someone with medical knowledge.
I do not think that I would trust my dogs with any kennel for that length of time(I've had too many friends with horror stories) including my own son who "knew" the kennel-that almost ruined one of his-someone on the staff must have been afraid of APBT's and abused the dog. No one knew anything. A VERY reputable kennel. I'm do know that I could trust them to my pet sitters for a long time, I would just wonder about only 3 visits. This couple only has one staff member and the dogs simply love them. I have no family & when I had to call for an ambulance in town-my next call was to them, they got here before the ambulance-I usually pay in advance-"DO not worry about the money, we'll buy food if necessary, we'll call your son" We'll see about the dogs right now & get them calm" Yep, over any kennel any day!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your dog has a lot of problems. since Serenity is more important
than a vacation the answer is simple, don't go. 



Tahlz said:


> Everyone is saying 'It would be fine' but I know my dog and I'm following my gut feeling. I really think, even after all this training, it will be to much or it will set her right back.
> 
> Are there any boarding places that would be good or am I right with guessing it would be to much for her?.*
> 
> ...


----------

